# Heart rate goes fast first thing in the morning



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

New to the forum also I am a male as I was told females get it more than males, I was diagnosed in January of this year after going 11 months with all kinds of problems and diagnoses. After this one Doctor listened for 45 minutes and she told me I had IBS. I have all kinds of symptoms for IBS and it does fit except one that they cant figure out. It has to do with me waking up in the morning my heart rate starts out anywhere from 69 to 76 then increases sometimes after a few urine or the onset of a stool, I do know that a stool is coming and that might be the answer. The Heart Rate increases to 120 to 130 on average to even the highest was 162. Now this is not normal for me and I was not having a panic attack as thats what I do get from time to time yet these pulses starting low to very high in the morning gets me. Has anyone ever heard of this before?Thank you folks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can have tachycardia (fast heart rate) that isn't a panic attack. It may be worth getting it checked out, there are medications that can be used (as well as some other techniques) to keep your heart rate under control.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, I will ask the doctor as to 'tachycardia'.As for the rapid heart rate so this does sound common then? The EMS and the ER have told me to breathe normally and then hold my breath and bear down hard to bring down the heart rate. It does work yet I hope there is something that can be done. There are other things going on yet I only posted as to the heart rate at this time.Again Thanks for the reply


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

Its normally considered tachycardic if your heart rate is over a 100, and should be fully investigated, have you had an ECG done? It does sound like maybe the stress of your BM is raising your heart rate, is it high at any other points during the day?


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Breathing out against a closed glottis is called a "valsalva" maneuver and is used by heart attack patients as a sort of "defibrilator". Basically, the VVS (vertebral venous system) fills with pressurized blood (like Dizzy Gilespie) and increases heart rate variability (HRV). There is a slight prevalence of vagal/PNS during the morning, but cardiovascular diseases cause abnormal, low Vagal balance. THe adrenal system is not affected, thus you get tachycardia in the morning because a valsalva maneuver increases HRV by a 0.141 index. Go to a cardiologist for a stress test because it will measure HRV.


----------



## moonpig (Apr 12, 2011)

I also wake up with a racing heart which I have just assumed is a panic attack as it only happens when IBS is flaring.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had EKGs when in the ER they all look normal. I just took a stress test with the injection before and after and they said it look good. Stress I passed and imagining of heart was good as well. My heart rate is normally 68 to 76 just relaxing and going about walking it tops out at 82 to 86. I do have panic attacks yet this only happens when I awake then go to bathroom to urinate. There is usually a stool that does come later as well. Panic attacks I've hard for years they come and go yet this winter they did return as I was inside to much.Oh I'm in ER waiting room as it happened again yet EMS stated it was a panic attack for which changes the dynamics of the visit. Hope that helps and thanks for the input as well.Another thought is it gets worse in the morning when I'm really tired or sleepy. Especially when I'm in a deep sleep.


----------



## moonpig (Apr 12, 2011)

MacZilla said:


> I've had EKGs when in the ER they all look normal. I just took a stress test with the injection before and after and they said it look good. Stress I passed and imagining of heart was good as well. My heart rate is normally 68 to 76 just relaxing and going about walking it tops out at 82 to 86. I do have panic attacks yet this only happens when I awake then go to bathroom to urinate. There is usually a stool that does come later as well. Panic attacks I've hard for years they come and go yet this winter they did return as I was inside to much.Oh I'm in ER waiting room as it happened again yet EMS stated it was a panic attack for which changes the dynamics of the visit. Hope that helps and thanks for the input as well.Another thought is it gets worse in the morning when I'm really tired or sleepy. Especially when I'm in a deep sleep.


that is weird because it only seems to happen to me when I am in a really deep sleep. I feel like I am 'whooshing' up out of sleep (like coming up from underwater) and my heart is racing although I know it is not a nightmare because I have very vivid dreams which I remember. I am taking Citalopram for the IBS and I wonder if it is a side effect from that?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Moonpig have you been tested for sleep apnea?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like my tachycardia, but mine might not be as often as yours. Mine usually hits when I'm "fixin" to do something. I think whatever signal preps the body to get moving. They may want to put you on a monitor for a couple of days and make sure it is "just" normal tachycardia. I don't know how yours is, but I'm not really very functional during an attack (and I can usually make it go away with what you described). Then again, my heart rate is usually 220-260 during an attack of tachycardia so that may make it worse, I dunno. Anyway there are medication to prevent an attack. Mine also happens to regulate my blood pressure which is a bit high as well. Haven't really had an attack since being on medications. How I sleep can make it more likely to get an attack and that is pretty common.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Moonpig sorry to hear what's happening to you. Yet when I read the first part just minutes ago it sounded familiar as if I wrote it the deep sleep part to waking up part.Has your Doctor have any answers or thoughts on your overall symptoms? Do hope they find out.


----------



## moonpig (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't really seen the doctor for about 6 months when she decided it was IBS and prescribed me Citalopram. They don't seem very interested to be honest and I have reached a stage where I have my own ways of dealing with the symptoms. I do yoga which has really helped with keeping calm


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

I was doing yoga and when the IBS hit its zenith all I could do was lay down. That was last summer and fall through January then this new Dr. figured it out. I'm now getting about more and more.You said "I feel like I am 'whooshing' up out of sleep (like coming up from underwater) and my heart is racing" That's what feels like to me....is it stress, food or something else causing it? Or is the yoga relieving this for you?Most of the doctors have conflicting thoughts and yet they don't know yet its not life threatening.My only relief is to do the bearing down with pressure, breathing right and taking Clonazepam .5mgs (should be more) and Metoprolol 25Mgs. Thank you for hearing me out as its really starting to get to me.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

It seems that after all the tests and the many ER visits I'm being told its Panic Attacks or Anxiety Attacks. I have had both kind of attacks years ago and even diagnosed with Panic Disorder as the attacks were so frequent and incredible intense.This only adds to my list of ailments yet it gives me hope. I do want to thank all of the info and your time. Thanks


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

I was in the ER yesterday(4-20-11) they had my heart monitor read out and they gave me a prescription for a med called Diltiazem ER 24hr 120Mgs. So Kathleen M. There is something going on the one Dr states its an irregular heart beat. So this morning when I awoke HOUR did not go above 81 yet I still was shaking and kinda scared so I tool a Klonipin felt all right and went to sleep. When I did wake up was tired most of the day and outta of it. I still have IBS and stomach was turning (I think my underwear is to tight need boxers).I'm going to read the 'Sticky Notes' and get up to speed. If anyone knows as to this med and IBS all info is welcomed. My wife is concerned my heart rate is going to get to slow or even stop as I get mighty low at night. Thanks for the support


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is the first med (different brand but same drug) I was on for my heart rate issues. I never noticed it effecting the gut one way or the other. I didn't notice it slow my base heart rate by much (the drug I am on now for that does quite a bit, but it is a different class of medications and I take it to also help with migraines) but it did keep the too fast from happening.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

OK I see so upset could be something else. As for worrying about the med stopping or even slowing down the heart rate really bad doesn't happen either.So this med is a good one, that's good to hear.Also good to hear yours is working, thanks for the info.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Question as to Diltiazem ER 24hr 120Mgs does it need time to build up or does it start working when taken? Reason as follows the day after I first took it my heart rate did not go above 81bpm. Yet this morning it started out at 630am alright then started to go to the races. It was around 120bpm when I called EMS and on the way there it topped 138bpm. Dr and EMS team said I did good calling them even though they said this was normal. Was told it takes a few days for a channel blocker to be fully effective. Any thoughts on this or is this kinda the wrong forum? If you're around Kathleen M. any ideas?Felt great yesterday to sleep so long and yet to be so fleeting. Part of it is having to press down hard, stomach hurting, gas though out digestive track....Not venting nor flaming just dazed and confused. I'm actually getting scared to sleep.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Since I had the heart rate at random times I really don't know how long it took to start working well.I might go 2-3 months between episodes so it was hard to know if it kicked in right away or took a couple of weeks, so other than what the doc or pharmacist says I don't have any direct experience of that.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

That's good to know as even when asking the pharmacists at Walgreens I'm getting conflicting points of view. I'm having some reactions to IBS in the lower abdomen so I've adjusted my Citrucel as that helps.My wife and I are really hoping this works in the long run from the IBS to the rapid heart rate work has been tough. Thanks for the info as well as it does help.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

OK so I have been on this medication for one week and have seen a cardiologist on Monday the 25th, the cardiologist states whats going on is not life threatening making my wife very happy and relieved. The other is the following symptoms that I still have each morning I could use some help on them if at all possible?Please forgive the following questions I found that I have ‘ventricular tachycardia’I am trying to info about how bad and what I should do……


----------

